# Exeter mum to be



## Eelis

Hi there, 25 (well 26 soon yikes) mum-to-be from Devon here. I'll be 36 weeks this weekend, it's my first and it wasn't planned so I am terrified!

I have a myspace (you can see in my profile) though it's mostly where I go to have a rant about all my pregnancy worries and chat to my mates.

I don't know any local mums to be apart from a girl I work with so be great to hear from anyone local to me. I also found a great deal on some re-usable nappies which I posted in the Shop till you Drop forum so if anyone local is interested in that let me know!

See you around x


----------



## Trinity

Hello :hi: 

Welcome to B&B 

Not from Devon myself but my soon to be in laws live in north devon in barnstable.


----------



## Kina

Hi there, I live in Kingsteignton, so am pretty close to you :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and bump :D


----------



## Imi

_Welcome to BabyAndBump Hun!!_

_xxx_


----------



## Suz

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## Eelis

Thanks for the warm welcome!



Trinity said:


> soon to be in laws live in north devon in barnstable.

Ah nice part of the countryside up there. I used to live near by in Bideford a few years ago.


----------



## Layla

Welcome!

Can i ask...how do you say your name?

xx


----------



## Eelis

Ah heh well it is "ee-liss". It's actually my gaming tag... I've used it for years now and I tend to use it on forums out of habit. I believe it is the Finish form of Elyja but I didn't know that when I started using it. Kinda stuck though!

Real name is Karen (or Kazz), much easier to say!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eep and another Kaz :lol: (in the other btw ;) )


----------



## Layla

thanks for that!

Im on the look out for E names, i like that one :D

x


----------



## Eelis

Someone on our Team speak server (I am sure I am sounding like a total geek) prounounces it "El-leece" which I always thought sounded nice. Not sure how you would spell that though Elease maybe?


----------



## Layla

i would spell that like the trainer lol

ellesee :)

xx


----------



## Stef

welcome to b&b

Stef xx


----------



## Caroline

Eelis said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah nice part of the countryside up there. I used to live near by in Bideford a few years ago.

Hi hun I live just outside Bideford at Hartland.

Good luck with the last few weeks of your pregnancy. Its quite naturally to be worried and scared. I was induced a few weeks ago and although it was my third i was still scared about labour although excited at the same time as i was looking forward to meeting new baby.

Welcome to the forum, hope to chat soon.


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Welcome to the Forum!

Congrats on being with child, Not long to go now!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Eelis 

Welcome to BabyandBump

:happydance:


----------



## Tam

Hello Eelis :hi: 

Welcome to Baby and Bump!

Wishing you all the best for the birth.........WOOOOOHOOOOO Not long now :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs: x


----------



## stephlw25

Hi welcome to the forum! ive just got back from a hoilday in devon, we stayed in Brixham!
Good luck with the birth hun xx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

welcome to b&b hun heres to a happy & healthy last few weeks of your pregnancy 

spunky xx


----------

